# A/C Problems and say a little prayer



## cwishert (Jul 16, 2008)

Well we experienced our first glitch this past weekend while we were at the beach.  As I stated in earlier post, Camping World had replaced our A/C unit with a brand new one as the other one was not working.  All has worked fine until this weekend.  My hubby started the generator and then turned the A/C on full blast and it killed the generator.  I have an appointment to take it in to Camping World next week but maybe some of you guys might have some insight to why this happened.  The ac has been working fine on shore power and we have used the generator some at the house while just messing around in the MH.  Also the water pump went crazy for a little while but then it was o.k.   

We will get the techs to check it all out when we take it in.  I was just wondering what thoughts any of you might have had.  

We had a great time at the beach Saturday but Sunday we got a call from our oldest daughter that one of our twin granddaughters were ill so we had to cut our trip a little shorter to get back home to take care of the other twin and our older granddaughter.
Please say a little prayer for our granddaughter as she is in Texas Childrens Hospital diagnosed with meningitis.  She is responding well to the antibiotics and the doctors expect a full recovery with no lasting effects.  It was a very scary time for us before we got that information.  

Thanks for listening to my rambling ,again.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 16, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Our prayers are with you. 

Our son had the same thing happen to him some 9 or 10 years ago. We didn't think there would be any lasting effects, either. However, he does recognize that at times he has trouble concentrating on something he's trying to do. Still trying to get a handle on that, but it is something that has shown up consistently over these 9 years. 

Generally speaking, no lasting effects from the meningitis.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Carol & John our prayers are with you and your kids and granddaughter. I know how much you can worry about the grandkids as I have 3 plus one on the way(DEC). So I will say a prayer for her until we hear she is doing ok.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Sorry to her about u'r daughter Carol ,, all our prayers are with u and family ,, please keep us posted


----------



## cwishert (Jul 16, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Thanks for all your prayers.  Pressley our granddaughter is doing well with the medications.  She will be in the hospital at least 10 days.  She is only 3 months old so it is very scary.  But God is on our side and she is recovering well.  Her twin sister Peyton and her 5 year old sister Paige are doing fine thankfully.  My daughter and her husband are holding up pretty well considering.
I think grandpa is the worst right now.  I will keep you posted as news comes.  I will also keep you posted as to what happens with my air conditioner.    :approve:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 17, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

As you may remember Carol, its recently been tough for me also. Daughter with cancer. By the grace of God and only by Him will you be comfortable. The worry and scare and anxiety is overwhelming at times, but you will get thru this. I also no about grandpa's, I've got six, not counting three lost during pregnacy. you, your family and especially little Pressley will be in my prayers. edit: not six grandpa's.


----------



## cwishert (Jul 17, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Update.  Pressley will be going home on Tuesday.  She is doing well.  Thanks for the edit Jim, I needed a laugh.  I know that God does not give us more than we can handle as long as we let Him handle it.  I really appreciate all the prayers and encouragement.   Jim I continue to keep you and your family also in our prayers.  As well as all others on the forum.  

Thanks again.


----------



## cwishert (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

New update.  Pressley is at home.   She is doing well.  It looks like she gained weight while in the hospital.  I have had the other two girls for the past two days. It has been alot of fun with them.  I will be happy when we have all three together.  I thought it would be hard with twins but I realize that it does not matter how many you have somehow it is manageable.  I am sure that I will be spending alot more time with all three of them in the near future.  Some times God gives us a little nudge to wake us up to see the world going around!   :approve:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Amen on that one ,, carol ,, and agian we are all thinking and praying for u and the family ,, hope u all get out soon  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Carol, what Rod said was what I was thinking. Grandkids are presents from God. they are very fragile but loveable. We have one we keep 2 days aweek and she is onlt 3 years old but boy she is a hand full. I bet I spend more time in the pool now than I ever did, she just loves the pool. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

You guys are all very awesome people.  I really appreciate all the support from people who don't even know us.      Now about the air conditioner problem.  Why will the a/c work part of the time and not work other times.  We started the generator yesterday and turned the a/c on.  At first it did not want to come on on high but then when he turned it on low it came on then he turned it up and it slowed the generator some but it kept running and then it seemed to be working normally.  What could be causing this?  He wants to take it to Camping World this weekend so they can look at it but I want to go to Corpus Christi this weekend.  Maybe you could give me an idea and he could check it out if it might be something we could handle.  It is a brand new a/c so it should not be a problem in the a/c itself.  What do you think.  I know I'm just  a "girl" so I don't know all the important stuff about vehicles but I really want to go to the beach!!!!!!!!!!!! 
  :clown:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Carol, glad little Pressley is home and doing better.  What size genset do ya'll have? When you said it "slowed" down when turning a/c up, that could be a clue for some of the more astute posters.


----------



## cwishert (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Thanks Jim.  I think the generator is an onan 4000 kw :question:  not totally sure though.  I would have to look at it when I get home tonight.  I'm thinking when they replaced the a/c  unit they told us it was bigger than the original so it should cool the whole MH.  Well if it is a bigger unit then is the generator equipped to handle the load.  Like I said I don't know much about these things but to me it would be logical that it is a matter of power not equipment failure.  Also we are having a little trouble with the water pump.  It quit pumping while my husband was in the shower.  Then when he got out it worked again.  I'm still thinking power not equipment.  Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Hey Carol I don't know much about AC's but my genset 5500 onan will run both my ac's. But on the water pump it runs till it pumps enough water in the water lines then it will shut off. Once you turn on the water you lose pressure and it will come back on to pressurize the water lines. If you have a leak it will come on pressure the lines and once it has leaks down it will come on again. Also I am no tech, just a owner of a MH and had problems and stil having some issue. But I will work it out and we still enjoy camping. Some of my family call it a money pit, but I would rather put it there than in a bank. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Great to hear that Pressley is back home and our prayers are still with her. Nothing like Gkids as we have 6 and twin great grand daughters.  You might check to see if the gen has a altitude adjustment on it.  Mine which is the 5500 has this and if it is not set to the propper altitude it will not perform as it should.  It is normal for the gen to slow momentairly but the governer should pick it up to the needed rpm.  Could have a governer problem or maybe the generator just needs to be run some.


----------



## cwishert (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Well I talked my hubby into putting off taking the MH in to the shop for a week at least.  We are going to Corpus Christi on Saturday and hopefully things will stay working until next week.  I won some tickets to an outdoor concert on North Beach and it looks like it is going to be a lot of fun.  I called to check how bad the beach got hit but they said only some flooding.  They said it should all be clear by Saturday.  I just spoke to Vicki at Puerto del Sol RV resort who said that they were getting everything cleaned up.   She was very nice and I booked an ocean front site.  It looks absolutely beautiful on the website.  I can't wait to get things packed and ready to go.  I'm sure that I will be unable to settle down until we get there!
    :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:  :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Good news on your Granddaughter. You said you have an ocean front site?
Don't worry about your A/C. Bet Rods on his way to fix it for you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

huh ??? what ???? did i hear fix something ,, OH DAMN AT THE BEACH ,, on my way  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Shadow did the storms miss you?


----------



## cwishert (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Don't know about Shadow but mostly just some rain in our areas.  South Padre Island and Mexico were the worst and Brownsville and further inland got some damage.  Could have been alot worse if it would have came in at another point.  We have been outside getting the MH ready for Saturday so haven't seen any news lately.  The lady at the RV resort said that they were flooded but it was receding and they were working on cleaning out the sewer system and all should be good to go for Saturday.  And yes I did say Ocean front sorry I meant Bay front.  I can't help it I'm from Texas.  You know how we call all sodas "Coke".  Well it's like that with any large body of water it's the Ocean.   :laugh:   Come on down Rod.  It's a long drive.  I'll keep a couple of beverages iced down for you!  I'll be the one with the fishing pole during the day.  At the concert at night.  My husband will be the one with the cold beer looking for the bikinis.   :clown:    :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Oh and he found the altitude adjustment thing.  He thinks that may have been the problem.  Guess we will find out for sure on Saturday.  He let the generator run for a while today but didn't turn on the a/c to check it out.  But we did put the a/c on on shore power after that and it seems to be running fine.  We shall see.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

well.,, Carol have a great time ,, and since u'r like me ,, any beach will do ,, and, btw since the a/c works ok on shore power u'll be just fine ,, but let us know how u'r beach trip went ,, and how everything worked on the rv ,, i myself am gonna head down to MB the last 3 weeks in August ,, never can get too much of any beach ,,, i would move there ,, but it would be like where i live now,, DollyWood is nothing to me ,, and the smokey's well they are  just there ,, it's kinda like,, once u move to a high tourist place ,, and have it at u'r desposal anytime u want ,, it takes the fun outta it ,, and to me i think that is what would happen if i moved to the beach ,, nothing to look forward too ,, i can go anytime ,, now to me that's not the fun of it     :approve:  :approve:


----------



## cwishert (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Got a new camera so hopefully I will be able to post some more pictures.  I can't wait till  Saturday.  Tomorrow will be really hard to concentrate on work.  You all know how I am.
 :clown:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

i bet u'll find a way to slip out early    ,, and as i said before have a great time ,,, but who can't have a great time at the BEACH ,, o forgot ,, u get a better tan ,, if u lay out under the awning  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  just ck my albums if u don't believe me ,, hollis thought so      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :blush:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

But I told you to stand on your head to tan those bright white feet :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

I know Hollis ,, but if i did that then i would have sand in my hair ,, and u know i can't stand for sand in my hair at the beach ,, that is un heard of ,,, well aleast it aint the clorene in the pool ,, oh wait ,, they have pools at beach CG's??? man i never knew :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 
Carol ,, get off early and enjoy the rv    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## cwishert (Jul 25, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Didn't get off early.  I'm worn out already trying to get ready for tomorrow.  But it will be well worth it.  Can't wait.   :laugh:  :clown:  :kiss:  Hopefully I will have many pictures to post on Sunday night.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 25, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Have a safe trip


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

yea ,, as Nash said ,, and get those pics ,,, we all love pics of anything ,, rving that is    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Rod I am glad you cleared that up :bleh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 26, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Hey Hollis, leave to Rod to muddy up and clear it up all in the same sentence


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

yes Jim he is good at that but he means well :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 26, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Just wondering, has anyone ever checked to see if maybe Rod is just released ever so often   :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

now who let that info out ????  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: 
I am doing well as of now ,, but after this post i might have to go back in and see the mind doc .... oh well ,, now gotta go back ,, it's lights out time ,, and if we are good tonight ,, we can have a double dip of ice cream at dinner tomorrow      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :evil:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Oh boy....


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

can anyone imagine Rod with 2 scoops of ice cream, he would be on a sugar high there no telling what he will say :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Poor Rod.  But, he brought it on himself.  Two scoops of ice cream, yeah.  We all know he couldn't balance two scoops.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

He still sitting on the beach and wondering why the two scoops melted :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Well the rv park was a disappointment.  I know they just had some bad weather and the place had been flooded on Wednesday but the spaces were so close together it was kind of hard even to pull through.  The two fishing piers that are shown on the internet have not been usable in years it looks like.  I had a good time at the concert though.  It was a trip out of town so I was happy.  The beach was not too crowded.  I guess alot of people were scared to go due to the recent bad weather.  I don't have any pictures really to post this time as like I said I was disappointed.  If you just need a space to park your rv for a day or two and you want to run around Corpus then it is ok for the money.  Hopefully they will have the sewer working again soon.  That would make it better.  Guess I better get back to cleaning up the MH.  Oh the joys of camping!
  :clown:  :sleepy:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Makes you wonder sometimes where some of the campgrounds get their pictures that they post on the net


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Sorry about the cg. Are you familiar with http://www.rvparkreviews.com/?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Sorry ,, Carol ,, but as Jim said ,, the ads are to get u there ,, and u never know what u'll find ,, till u'r there ,, but it's part of the rv life style ,, some good and some bad ,,, and i would also do as jim said ,, post a reply on the rvpark reviews ,, it helped me out in MB this last May ,, when they were gonna charge me season prices ,, for the week before the prices went up ,, told them i belonged to rvusa and also posted regularly with rv park reviews ,, well got 2 nights free ,, but just my story on this ,, i gotta go back into confinement in about 2 hrs ,, the big wig is here ,, and they don't want any of us nut's running loose while he's here     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :evil:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Sure glad you are a good sport Rod :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Y'all are so Crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :bleh:    :laugh:  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Like I alway said "think I'm losing my mind but don't think I'll miss it" :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

I will be sure to check out the reviews before next time.  I should know better.  I didn't fall off the turnip truck yesterday :blush: Usually I check out things pretty thoroughly but I was in a hurry. :disapprove:     We won't be camping again for a while.     We will be busy with other things for the next couple of months.  We will be taking the MH to Camping World next week so they can check out the a/c.  Hubby says he still thinks there is a problem.  Also to check out the water pump.  We did not use the water pump much this weekend as we were hooked up to water.  Then it is on to Lousiana in the car staying in a Chalet at Coushatta.  Hey its free except for gas and gambling money :laugh:  maybe we will win enough to start full timing!lol     :bleh:  :laugh:  :approve: or maybe just enough to get gas money home.   :clown:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

oops ,, well i gotta tell u this before they shut the lights out on us ,, sorry,, i meant Nash ,, he was the one that posted about the CG ads and stuff ,, well back into the big cave ,, they might let us out in the morning for therapy ,, but if the big wig is still here ,, i don't think so ,, well this might be my last post on here ,, they are thinking of cutting all the computer access in this institution ,, we have all gone MAD ,,(so they say) ,, but the electro shock treatment is kinda cool ,, after u get u get used to it     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :8ball:  :8ball:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

Thought you had done left us Rod.  Now I will have to talk about someone else :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

I am only a memory in the deepset part of u'r mind ,, Nash ,, oops sorry ,, that's what they tell us all the time here ,, while in therapy    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:


----------



## cwishert (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: A/C Problems and say a little prayer

I added a few more pictures to the album.  I have a few more but I don't have time right now to mess with resizing them.  The one I wanted to show of the so called "pier" is giving me trouble.  I will try again later when I have time and nobody looking over my shoulder telling me how to do it :angry:


----------

